# Instax mini 10 problem.



## xypex982 (Mar 6, 2010)

I just popped in fresh instax mini film, and new batteries yet the camera says E when it says how many pictures I have left, two arrows point to both of thr focus distances, and the flash won't fire. I can live with the all of that expect not having a flash, any ideas why it won't fire is it because it thinks it is empty?


----------

